# I am a sucker for old dudes



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

This is Max, he is 8 years old, fixed, up to date and microchipped, I think he is handsome and has those melty gentle eyes ladies love:wub:

After my lovely fiance is done for the night i am going to really work on making him realize that Max could use a warm place to crash and some lovins at our home until he is adopted.

Max is great on a leash, great with other dogs and loves people, his dad passed away tho leaving him homeless..

Okay wish me luck! and if anyone has a special heart for a senior boy PM me 




View attachment 224049


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Beautiful! :wub:


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Definitely beautiful

Stahl my boy!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I want him! I love older dudes too!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

He's beautiful! I have a soft spot for the oldies too :wub:


----------



## Wicked Seraphim (May 17, 2014)

How is he with cats?

I have an 11 year old GSD gal who deeply misses her pal (he died in Dec. at 14 tears of age)

Quiet house..son (23-certified vet assistant) works in the veterinary industry (boarding/daycare owned by vets -building new clinic on property)

We also gravitate towards the older gents,. They tend to have manners and no fears of the dark  hehehe, but one better, after my numerous surgeries, they tend to be just as calm I need them to be! 

Where is he at?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

He's beautiful, good luck!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh man he is such a handsome boy. Wishing you sucess with your presentation.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I failed pretty hard guys. He said " we cannot foster another dog, because its just too many dogs for us right now" 

But he did PM his ski patrol friend who has a thing for sheps ones that resemble shiloh looking sheps at that, so there is always hope


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

keeping my fingers crossed for Max and your fiance's friend to hit it off.Thanks for trying .


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> keeping my fingers crossed for Max and your fiance's friend to hit it off.Thanks for trying .


I am frusterated with his response, its upsetting.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Op, I think what you've done is courageous. Your heart is the size of Texas. Your significant other has two choices the way I see it, "it's cold outside and it's dark outside, when your all alone in this world." Buck up for a month, buy me one more extra large crate or here are some listings for an adjacent apartment for you to reside..

SGCSG


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Sometimes the voice of reason comes from the significant other. We may not agree with it, but deep down know that they are right. Our heart says one more..one more, but our home and pack say we are bursting at the seams.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Sometimes the voice of reason comes from the significant other. We may not agree with it, but deep down know that they are right. Our heart says one more..one more, but our home and pack say we are bursting at the seams.


Yes, this^ and as much as a whole part of me loves with what sehrgutcsg posted i could not fathom living in a home with an angry sig other, it would be brutal for everyone, the dogs and Max if i were to force it. I forced dexter onto him when we first moved in together and it almost caused a extreme relationship malfunction.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

You have three dogs, right?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes, we do,


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

can you work to facilitate a happy ending for this boy by working with the poster above (sorry, reading fast, can't recall screen name), who sounds wonderful (although, of course, you'd have to check thoroughly), and has expressed sincere interest?????

where are you please?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

katieliz said:


> can you work to facilitate a happy ending for this boy by working with the poster above (sorry, reading fast, can't recall screen name), who sounds wonderful (although, of course, you'd have to check thoroughly), and has expressed sincere interest?????
> 
> where are you please?


I have gotten in touch with the rescue he is at and i am waiting for a call back, we need to figure out if he likes cats.


----------



## Wicked Seraphim (May 17, 2014)

katieliz said:


> can you work to facilitate a happy ending for this boy by working with the poster above (sorry, reading fast, can't recall screen name), who sounds wonderful (although, of course, you'd have to check thoroughly), and has expressed sincere interest?????
> 
> where are you please?


That'd be me 

I have 7 kitties, so misslesleedavis is being kind enough to check and see if there is a way Max can be checked to see if he has a tolerance for them. 

I'm about a 12 hour drive 1 way as well, so the ideal happy ending is one where Max is gonna be happiest... I'd hate to stress him here if he just can't acclimate to my bunch, only to have to get him back there under quick circumstances if he decides he wants kitty taquitos and I simply can't change his mind. Being so far, a 12 hour drive one way will take some planning, so ideally he'd likely be better in a no kitty home unless we know for sure he's okay with them, or can at least tolerate them. Max needs a forever home, and that's what important. We'd love to take an older dog, but only if it's what's best for him. I'd even wager someone who lives closer could try the kitty home a little easier, but 24 hours round trip for Max and us without knowing for sure would be rough.

I'm still here and checking back to hear any news though


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I will email her tmrw if I do not get a call back  
I am on it! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Seraphim (May 17, 2014)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> I will email her tmrw if I do not get a call back
> I am on it!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You're fine 

These things take time and rescues are stretched thin all over. No worries. If Max finds a good home locally in the mean time, its all good. Its about him, not me, though look at that face and those teddy bear paws. Just too precious.


----------

